# Champions League: Liverpool v Villarreal latest



## FTN (Apr 27, 2022)

*Champions League *semi-final latest news.

*Liverpool: *Firmino & Tsimikas to miss out. Last played on Sunday, whilst Villarreal enjoyed 5 days rest. 

*Villarreal: *No Alberto Moreno & no Pino. Doubts over striker Gerard Moreno.


----------

